# Show Me Your Cutoff Storage



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I just moved to a new place a couple weeks back and need to figure out my storage for cutoffs. I had a slick built in setup in my old place and need to build a new storage setup. I'm looking for ideas so show me how you did it so I can shamelessly copy it.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,

This is my cut-off bin that I made several years ago. Made out of 3/4" ply, has casters so you can move it around as needed when re-arranging your shop. It's 4 ft. high, and 4 ft. wide, so it holds quite a ew cut-offs and short boards.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

Don't have any pictures but saw one that was a number of boxes (about 12×12 of varying lengthen ) stacked like stairs. About 4 boxes wide at each level. You could mount it on platform with casters so you can move it around.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I thought I had a problem because I tend to keep too many cutoffs but cutoff voyeurism….? LOL

I made the WWMM lumber cart several years ago and it works great for plywood, lumber and cutoffs.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I think the ultimate answer to that question depends on the number, shapes, and sizes, of your scraps. Ricks scrap bin is pretty much along the lines of most, where multi sizes are held. A stadium seating type of thing, with different sized areas.

I just saw this picture in a woodworking magazine the other day, and I thought hmmmm. If you had more of one shape, and length for your left overs, this would be a winner, and so cheap to do. Cement forms, for pouring stair bases and such.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Hmmm. I thought the OP asked folks to show him *their* cutoff storage. There are thousands of photos of cutoff storage out there; he wants to see *yours*.

Reminds me of comments about reading comprehension I've seen lately.

I'd post mine, but it's a mess. I'm way too busy filling orders for cabinets lately to worry about it.

Think smart, be smart.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I have one similar to Rick's posted above, I think it was in Popular Woodworking or one of the other mags, back when I would actually look at paper magazines. I did build an additional one which is working well for my needs, it's in my projects here And then last if not least I have a variety of 5 gallon buckets for what goes tot he dump and what goes to the fire pit.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

> I have one similar to Rick s posted above, I think it was in Popular Woodworking or one of the other mags, back when I would actually look at paper magazines. I did build an additional one which is working well for my needs, it s in my projects here And then last if not least I have a variety of 5 gallon buckets for what goes tot he dump and what goes to the fire pit.
> 
> - ChefHDAN


I had something like yours in mind. Probably not on casters but under the built in bench in the garage.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> Hmmm. I thought the OP asked folks to show him *their* cutoff storage. There are thousands of photos of cutoff storage out there; he wants to see *yours*.
> 
> Reminds me of comments about reading comprehension I ve seen lately.
> 
> ...


That was very helpful


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> That was very helpful
> 
> - Lazyman


LOL. So was that. I guess we're even.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Rich I have better things to do than take pics of my wood storage, but seeing that you so wanted to see it. Here it is during the second phase of my workshop build, when I was adding electric, drywall, and someone just happened to shoot the wood rack. Does it meet with your approval????


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

Richard- The best answer. No words needed just the picture! I don't have a wood stove - I just throw it away.


----------



## GaryCK (Apr 7, 2018)

I built this rolling rack that holds sheet product on one side and has four bins for off-cuts on the other side, two each for shorter and longer boards. (Sorry about the first two pictures being sideways, I don't see an option to rotate them.) Its rolling base is two furniture dollies from Harbor Freight with the carpet removed.




























Richard might have the right idea, however. I keep far too many of my off-cuts. And yes, that is more plywood leaning up against the wall behind the cart. I got a really good deal on some Apple-Ply at an auction.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I collect mine in fiber drums until the project is over, then i burn the small stuff.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's the one I did with a plan from one of the magazines (Woodsmith, I think)....or it might have been from their show.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

This is just a sample area of my cut-off storage, theres more. Please dont snicker, guys, there is a method to the madness, sort of. I figure, I can spend time building something, or, I can organize this jumble, and theres only so much time in a day.

Some day, I will get to it…..

Whats even more frightening is, under that pile, theres a drawer full of unsharpened chisels. OMG.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I built a lean-to to contain my hoard. But the hoard keeps spilling out into the shop and filling it up. Next stop, my sunroom… then the attic. I'm drawing the line at the bedroom and the living room though.

:-D


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Old former kitchen downstairs on the lumber cart . 
Shelves on the top of the lumber cart mainly off cuts, also there is some in the shed on the roof that we will use for cooking chicken and pork on the spit n winter.
Regards
anthm


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have 3 2×2x2 foot cubes made of 3/4 play on casters. Every thing is on wheels so I can get our cars in the garage.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I made a variation of the WWMM rolling cart too.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> - Richard Lee


Classic,
You win Richard by far.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I still like the chicken laying boxes that Kenny put on his.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> I still like the chicken laying boxes that Kenny put on his.
> 
> - Lazyman


Is that what they are?
Yes they are great. really good.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> I made a variation of the WWMM rolling cart too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Cart Kenny,
I didn't realize the where chicken laying boxes at the top.
Nice work.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

They're not Anthony ;-) Although they do look very similar. Those are hardware bins out of a modular storage system like electricians and plumbers have in the back of work vans. They were listed for free on Craigslist so I re-purposed them


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Ahh Ok, Oh well they are great never the less.
I remember looking at your cart for ideas when I was about to build mine.



> They re not Anthony ;-) Although they do look very similar. Those are hardware bins out of a modular storage system like electricians and plumbers have in the back of work vans. They were listed for free on Craigslist so I re-purposed them
> 
> - HokieKen


----------

